

Let me help market your startup – post ideas here - hyperwriter

Hey, I&#x27;m a marketing expert and enthusiast currently working at a startup as a Customer Acquisition Manager. I have a lot of experience with startups and marketing and would love to help your company grow. Post your company URL + short description here and I&#x27;ll suggest cool tricks to reach more users.
======
zubairq
What is a good way to market nemcv.com, as it is a site which has a free
product for making CVs

